# Indianapolis, Indiana 2007-2008



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Myself and Scott (FFD133) are looking for more subcontractors this year. We are looking to expand to the northside of indy if anyone would be interested in running this route. We are also looking for guys for sidewalks. Also we've added another salt truck so if anyone is interested in subbing out some salt work to us we would be willing to cut you a contractors rate on the price.


----------

